
New York unveils landmark antitrust bill that makes it easier to sue tech giants - MindGods
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/aug/05/antitrust-bill-new-york-easier-to-sue-big-tech
======
LatteLazy
This is a really complex difficult subject. All the articles on this agree
that something must be done. None of them have any details on what that
something is. I am quite suspicious of politicians grandstanding about this
but offering no details, have they actually done their homework? What are they
actually proposing? What will the consequences (good and bad) of this change
be?

